# NEW Accucraft SAXONIAN IIIK Klose NG LS



## Andreas (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello,


 here is the link to the new pictures from the factory sample: http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=7208


 and the old posting: archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp


and from ZUBI: archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp


 


HAPPY STEAMING 2008


Regards,


Andreas


----------



## jazznsteam (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting, that is very cool, I really wonder however if could round radius 2 curves. 
we shall see, I hope so. 

thanks, 
Clint


----------



## Andreas (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Clint,


I`m so sorry. I think a IIIK, also big as a electric LGB IVK, need XL track LGB R3 or more.


Do you have LGB R1 or R2 radius curve track run one or two  IK from Old Saxony.


We test the prototype actualy. I write more about the first IIIK sample next weekend.


 


Regards,


 Andreas


----------



## jazznsteam (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks, andreas! 

yes, I went back to the accucraft Germany site and reread the specs. I guess I didnt read them carefully, it does confirm that the locos min. radius is LGB 3. 
oh well, I am limited to radius 2 curves on my railway, I have very tight space here. 
I have a 1k and have featured it on my website: http://www.clintbakerjazz.com/gardensteam.html 
it is a cool loco! Do you have any idea if accucraft will produce rolling stock for this engine? 
thanks, 
Clint


----------



## Andreas (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello,


yes wa have (!) a  full line of cars for your 1K and other SAXONY NG RR old time railroads, gray bevor 1920 KSStEB. right for the green IK and IIIK or Reichsbahn brown for the LGB IVK or black VIK and VIIK. The cars are hand made by a very limited production.


www.trr.de/h_frame.htm look at Fahrzeuge for the grey cars and the Zugführerwagen


 


"Rollwagen", is good to cuppled cars with link and pins : www.trr.de/h_frame.htm


A rolling carriage named Rollwagen behind a 1K is also coupled very practically with thick fingers .


Send me an email and I send a free pdf catalog to you.


We have kits and ready to run freight cars and special Saxony cars Rollwagen Kits and Zugführerwagen (post office and caboose function). A short typical Saxonian train can you see at the buntbahn.de IIIK link. Prices are around 65-150 Euro for Kits and 200-300 Euro for ready cars. Short passenger cars are made by LGB.


Give me 2-3 days and I  post pictures.


Regards,


Andreas


----------



## jazznsteam (Jan 4, 2008)

Andreas, 
I was just curious if you know anything about Wyko locos, they offer a 995001, 
just curious. 

thanks, 
Clint


----------



## Andreas (Jan 3, 2008)

Clint,


I never run a Wyko loco. What I have heard from dependable professional LS builders, the railroad engine models of WYKO should well go and also look attractive. If you want  I can give your adress to WYKO and test it next weekend at Sinsheim Live Steam meeting.


Andreas


----------



## jazznsteam (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes andreas, 
thanks, I am curious about the 995001 , they make mostly spur 1, that loco interests me, I have been looking photos of that engine and wondering if it is slide valve engine or piston valve reverser type. 
i dont see a reversing lever in the cab. 
any thoughts? 
Clint 
I did send you an email off line about your rolling stock.


----------



## jazznsteam (Jan 4, 2008)

here is a link: 
http://www.wyko-echtdampf.de/


----------



## Bruce (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm also curious about the 995001. I have the LGB model but I wish it was live steam. It looks like Wyko is the only company making them. I don't think Regner makes one. The Else is the closest one to it but lacks the detail. 

Bruce


----------

